# Dover-Dunkirk July



## fitzgill (Dec 23, 2008)

Hi all,

Just got a good deal, with Norfolkline Dover-Dunkirk, out 3rd July, return 22nd July, £70.50.

2 adults and 2 kids, 8 meter Motorhome.

Checked all details, twice, car/motorhome over 2.4 high - 8m in length, quite good, 

was gonna go thru the Tunnel, But that was coming out at £161.00.


----------

